# Win7 DVD mit Ashampoo Burning Studio 2010-How to...?



## Ahab (17. Januar 2010)

Ick will jetz ooch Windows 7! 

Die Sache ist die: ich habe Windows 7 als Student kostenlos erhalten, zum selba runterladen. Es liegt *eine *Iso-Datei vor. Wie brenne ich diese mit Ashampoo, sodass davon gebootet werden kann? Hab sie einfach so mal als Daten-DVD gebrannt, war natürlich Unsinn... 

Wie geht das? Ich soll einen Pfad zum Boot-Image angeben, da hab ich die ISO Datei von Win 7 herausgesucht. Dann muss ich aber noch eine Datei angeben, die auf die DVD gebrannt werden soll. Wenn ich hier wieder die Win 7 ISO wähle, wirds zu viel und passt nicht. Aber so soll das ja sicherlich auch nicht...? 

Kann mir einer helfen? 

PS: Ich möchte Ashampoo nutzen. Bitte keine Tipps àla "Nimma Dieses oder Jenes Programm, einfach hier und da alletnichsoschwermachsteschon..."


----------



## midnight (17. Januar 2010)

Geh einfach auf "Disc-Images erstellen und brennen" und dann "CD/DVD/BD von einem Discimage brennen". Dann wählst du dein ISO-File aus und gut is (=
Du brauchst nur eine Datei angeben und das ist das von dir heruntergeladenen Image!

so far


----------



## Ahab (18. Januar 2010)

Top!  Besten Dank! Er bootet...


----------



## midnight (18. Januar 2010)

Immer wieder gerne, man tut was man kann (=

so far


----------

